# OT: VRC Picture Thread of Classic Cars



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Stan once posted a picture of him and his old car. I really enjoyed that picture. You guys got muscle cars? GTOs, Mustangs, Porsches, etc?

I actually know nothing about cars but I do like the lines and headlights of classic cars. If you guys owned one and have a picture, can you post them up?

I would start with my Dad's *****in' Camaro but I can't find it yet....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

We've become off camber


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Back before the days of digital photography I had a '66 Mustang, a '70 Barracuda, and a couple of Z cars. I may have old school film pictures of these somewhere, but not sure where. But here's the last two VRC cars that I've owned.

I owned this '67 Firebird convertible from '94 until '00. For the first three years that I owned it was my only car (although there was about 6 months during that time where my old CJ-7 was stilling running). The car was painted a faded canary yellow when I bought it near Boulder Creek, CA. It took quite a bit of work and time to get it looking nice. It was a fun car, but with a 326 engine paired to a 2-speed automatic it wasn't too fast - even after adding a 4-bbl carb.










Here is the last of three Z's that I owned. In college I had an orange '70 240 (which was a rust bucket), and after college I had a nice 260Z (that never was as fun as the 240s) but it was stolen while I was in NYC and it never turned up. The green one was mine for a couple of years from 2003 to 2004. The body was in good shape when I bought it, but it barely ran. I was able to confirm that the compression was good, so I bought it. It had to replace the carbs with rebuilt side-drafts and spent quite a bit of time tuning it up but it ended up running great. It was the most fun of the three that I owned. I sometimes wished I'd not sold this one.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Those are neat.

And H...really. I think old cars, music, and movies go with old bikes. Feel free to start a thread with a cool bike of yours.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

This is the 1931 Chevy that my father and his brother drove in high school. It becomes my responsibility once I get a spare garage that's not full of bikes and machine tools.

















This is another car in the family, a 1958 Porsche 356B.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's a picture of my project pickup and my dad's. Mine is the blue 54' gmc and his is the 37' chevy


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

1957 Chevy Belair Townsman

Now that my youngest is driving this will become my daily driver again.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Of all the people to start a 'cars' thread. 

But I like car threads.

Interesting/fun cars over the years:
77 F100 2wd
79 Bronco 400 AT
79 Bronco 351/4spd, stock save the Rancho 3", 40 Series
66 GT Fastback, port/polished 289 block 302 heads, Shelby suspension, 4spd so on so forth.
75 Stroppe Baja Bronco, 2" suspension lift, headers, exhaust, otherwise stock
90 4Runner 4" ProComp/5spd, exhaust.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

75 Bronco is sick!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Of all the people to start a 'cars' thread.
> 
> 03 G35 Coupe, only as far as Nismo intake.


I know, right? I was inspired by thinking of Double Century's 31 Chevy today. I hope you don't mind. I decided that your 03 Coupe is not very vintagy or classic or even retro and have redacted it from these historical annals. 

edit: you did it for me!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

trodaq said:


> 75 Bronco is sick!!!


Yaaa, I miss it.



girlonbike said:


> I know, right? I was inspired by thinking of Double Century's 31 Chevy today. I hope you don't mind. I decided that your 03 Coupe is not very vintagy or classic or even retro and have redacted it from these historical annals.


Good point on the coupe.


----------



## Hooligan63049 (Jul 14, 2012)

My 63 Mercury Comet I am building!














Building the motor now!








Thanks,
Brian.

Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is my project. It's almost finished.


----------



## mikeferg75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sweetness, my other Passion  Here is my 1975 911 Carrera


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

OK, OK...

I once thought about posting in that "Are you into other vintage areas?" thread when I first started hanging out here, but told myself "No... it's in the past - let it go!" (Basically, I've had to struggle my whole life not become a mulleted, ******* motorhead, and bikes are supposed to be my salvation.) But I'm obviously surrounded by like-minded and sympathetic people here, so what the hell. In my case, most of my life story can be told through references to old mechanical things that I've owned - right up to my current obsession with vintage mountain bikes. It's who I am, I guess, so no point in being ashamed.

Based on some of the vehicles above, it appears that great minds think alike.

In about 1980, at 14 years old, I rescued a 1967 firebird from the junkyard. I restored it in time to take it to college, and then slowly ran it back into the ground. Just like Laffeaux's, it was my only car for about 10 years - which is quite amazing considering the amount of snow where I live. Thank god for bicycles. Here's one of a few photos I have, from spring break, senior year, 1988. 400 Pontiac big block, tri-power, Muncie M22 4-speed, limited slip differential, and many shared adventures. I ruled, man:









After I had my first kid in 1991, I parked the Firebird with the intention of restoring it again some day. But when I had a _2nd_ kid in 2003 it became clear it was never going to happen. So I traded it for a very original 1967 Airstream Caravel, which I still have and use regularly. (Much more family-friendly hobby). During most of the interim period, I also drove a really nice 1970 Bronco, which I had to sell when I was building a home, but I can't find any pictures of it at the moment. I'll have to edit this when I locate one. But here's the airstream, from this last summer:









Then, after having a 3rd kid in 2006, I suppose I had a mid-life crisis... and I tried the classic car thing once again - partly restoring a 1977 FJ40. But I sold it shortly after, in 2008, to put the oldest kid through college... and at that time decided/realized that tinkering with old mountain bikes, which have always been in the picture anyway as you can see, is every bit as satisfying as tinkering with old cars - plus a whole lot cheaper and healthier.









I don't need to explain to anyone here why I'm attracted to "classic" things over newer, mundane alternatives - but I often think about how my preference and tastes for _certain _bikes - Bridgestones, Bontragers, Ibis (Ibi?), etc. - were being formed before I even understood why. I think they must represent the best of the "production class" or "working-man's" rides. In the same way that I'm not likely to own a Ferrari Barchetta or Airfloat Navigator, I don't hold out hope for a Ritchey Annapurna or a Cunningam Indian. But I can have a hell of a nice Pontiac if I want it bad enough!!!


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*OK, perhaps more...*

"future" classic, my '97 993TT, last year of the handmade, air-cooled 911.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I would bore you with pictures of old Mopars but for some reason I can't get the upload images function to work.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Perhaps it's not a classic car, but I have a 2001 Audi S4 Avant that's boosted to about 480 horse. It's quick I guess...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mikeferg75 said:


> Sweetness, my other Passion  Here is my 1975 911 Carrera


1st gen SWB 911's are some of my favorites. Porsche can make that brown look good.



Buddysnack said:


> Perhaps it's not a classic car, but I have a 2001 Audi S4 Avant that's boosted to about 480 horse. It's quick I guess...


S4 Avants are rad.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

iamkeith said:


> OK, OK...
> 
> I once thought about posting in that "Are you into other vintage areas?" thread when I first started hanging out here, but told myself "No... it's in the past - let it go!" (Basically, I've had to struggle my whole life not become a mulleted, ******* motorhead, and bikes are supposed to be my salvation.) But I'm obviously surrounded by like-minded and sympathetic people here, so what the hell. In my case, most of my life story can be told through references to old mechanical things that I've owned - right up to my current obsession with vintage mountain bikes. It's who I am, I guess, so no point in being ashamed.
> 
> ...


Best post.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

ameybrook's signature Rumpfy quote showed up on this Porsche photo on Facebook this afternoon.
Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> ameybrook's signature Rumpfy quote showed up on this Porsche photo on Facebook this afternoon.
> Timeline Photos | Facebook


I didn't even know what you meant until I read carefully. hahaha!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That makes me sad. I just ended a relationship with a gal that has a white 94 C2, a black 01 996 4TT and a white 05 GT3. She tracks them all.  I only drove the GT. Stupid fun and surprisingly easy to drive.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Love that 993 turbo up there...

i had this


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

That fastback and I would die together. Vanilla Sky?

Edited


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Is it important Ben, that all the pictures are also quoted?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> 1st gen SWB 911's are some of my favorites.


Me too. My first car was a 1967 912.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I've posted updates on the 1975 280Z in the 'other vintage areas' thread over the years, but not since I moved back to Socal last May and started going to Cars and Coffee.

There's still work to do -will be switching to AEM stand-alone fuel injection to better run the stroker engine, then the interior finally gets completed. We just moved out of our temp rental an into our 'new to us' house last Saturday, so the garage will be much more unpacked now and I hope to get more time with the cars and bikes - at least until our daughter is born in July. 



























Then, there's the other current toy:









Other past fun ones/projects:
Wide variety of daily drivers, as I work in the auto industry...
1974 Volvo 142 (sold before moving last May - major project)
1988 BMW 325i Convertible (went with the ex-wife)
1998 Ford SVT Contour
1993 Nissan Sentra SE-R
1970 Mustang Grande (302 automatic :-( )


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

mik_git said:


> i had this


It's (much rarer) baby brother.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

mik_git said:


> i had this


I had the non-Quattro version of that car. What a tank... Took a quarter can of WD-40 to the distributor to start in the rain, but I felt like it would last forever.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*63 Plymouth Savoy*

I have one of these i'm working on for past few years. I'm making it a clone Max Wedge Super Stock, because i dont' have 250g's to buy a real one with the aluminum fenders, bumper and hood.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> I had the non-Quattro version of that car. What a tank...


Second prize. Two of them.












mainlyfats said:


> Took a quarter can of WD-40 to the distributor to start in the rain, but I felt like it would last forever.


Rain? Both of mine would refuse to start some times simply because they didn't feel like it.


----------



## Gp.plus (Oct 31, 2012)

I love those Audi coupes, here's my other passion..
88 325 
99 328 engine
Full suspension upgrade
Classic 3 pc componotive wheels
Interior is stripped w/ roll bar
Still street legal and driven but mostly only comes out for autox and track days


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Gp.plus said:


> I love those Audi coupes, here's my other passion..
> 88 325
> 99 328 engine


I like the upgraded engine and have a soft spot for e30s. I had a '90 ix for a short time and really liked it. Got plowed into when someone lost it in snow and came over the line. Ended up with a non-interesting audi. I've been on the hunt for a bi-turbo S4 avant as mentioned above. Too cool.

Anyone else check out the site Bringatrailer? I lurk but it's forum reminds me of this one and the cars they have are just awesome.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are a couple favorites that some of you may have seen before:

Local rides I lust after...



















































My sister's CVCC

















My college transportation--an 1980 P200e









My Witcomb and my in-laws FELLLALI...what is that, a Quattro Formaggio?


----------



## Gp.plus (Oct 31, 2012)

Boy named SSue said:


> I like the upgraded engine and have a soft spot for e30s.
> Anyone else check out the site Bringatrailer? I lurk but it's forum reminds me of this one and the cars they have are just awesome.


Yea the newer engine is not much more power but reliability has improved drastically. Yes!! Bringatrailer is awesome, just wish I had the money and storage to buy/keep some of those cars.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

That Rover and Tii are awesome. Who the hell listens to Avail and rides a Vespa?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Seriously!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> I like the upgraded engine and have a soft spot for e30s. I had a '90 ix for a short time and really liked it. Got plowed into when someone lost it in snow and came over the line. Ended up with a non-interesting audi. I've been on the hunt for a bi-turbo S4 avant as mentioned above. Too cool.
> 
> Anyone else check out the site Bringatrailer? I lurk but it's forum reminds me of this one and the cars they have are just awesome.


Bringatrailer is part of the start to every day - great stuff!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't have any digital photos, but had a 77 Nova coupe 350 , 65 C10 283 , but the new stuff is light years ahead. 2011 F 150 shortbed 2wd. 5.0L 360HP, 380 lbs of torque stock. 25 mpg at cruise, add a $400 tuner and traction bars they drop into high 12's.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Our two vintage rides. 1971 Camaro and a 1989 Bronco. Sold the 67 Chevelle last summer.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh yea, and we also have a bunch of vespas.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

jeepergirl17 said:


> Our two vintage rides. 1971 Camaro and a 1989 Bronco. Sold the 67 Chevelle last summer.


Awesome. Why did multiple song lyrics simultaneously pop into my head when I read your post?

Eddy Vedder singing "I wish I was a messenger and all the news was good. I wish I was the full moon shining off a camaro's hood..." and

Colt Ford singing "Got a motor hangin' from a tree, a satelite dish, a trampoline, a '68 red chevelle, been know to raise a little hell..."


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

1965 Vespa Sprint is my fav. Have had tons of Vespas from 1963 GS160, 81 p200, 76 v90, 76 50 special, 2005 Serie America, 2008 150s, 2001 et4 and probably some I have forgot to list!


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

awesome!! 


iamkeith said:


> Awesome. Why did multiple song lyrics simultaneously pop into my head when I read your post?
> 
> Eddy Vedder singing "I wish I was a messenger and all the news was good. I wish I was the full moon shining off a camaro's hood..." and
> 
> Colt Ford singing "Got a motor hangin' from a tree, a satelite dish, a trampoline, a '68 red chevelle, been know to raise a little hell..."


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeepergirl17 said:


> Our two vintage rides. 1971 Camaro and a 1989 Bronco. Sold the 67 Chevelle last summer.












You look like you live across the street from the Brady Bunch. Awesome cars and Vespas.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha!! We have since moved from the neighborhood the Chevelle is in up to where the Bronco shot was taken. 
Thanks!!


girlonbike said:


> You look like you live across the street from the Brady Bunch. Awesome cars and Vespas.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Bought this about 6 years ago. Spent the first few taking care of all the dumba$$ stuff the previous guy who owned it did. He actually did a nice frame off resto, but the mechanics were handled by what I can only assume was his halfwit cousin. 

Once that was handled, it's been great fun. Too bad I made the bed as nice as I did, now my dogs can't ride back there as they scratch the heck out of the oak.....

351 V8, out of an early 60's Fairlane, drum brakes are scary as hell, but man can it get out of it's own way!


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*My 1972 Volvo P-1800*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A few of me and mine some of which I rebuit and/or restored

Me and my '69 Chevell SS 396/375 4-Speed M22









1971 Barracuda convertible:









1971 'Cuda convertible:









1971 RoadRunner 440 SixPack 4-speed before resto:

















And during:









1993 BMW 850CSi with 4-wheel steering at LRP(IIRC) an WGI:









2001 Lotus Esprit V8TT turn 6 at NHIS:









Turn 3:









Exhausted after run at WGI:


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


>


I grew up with a yellow Lotus in the garage. It was a 1970 Europa S2, custom-built LHD and picked up at the factory for a European tour by my parents. By the time I was 16 I was too tall to get in and use anything but the outsides of my shoes on the pedals. Not sure if I'd ever have a Sunday driver again, but if I did... no question: yellow Lotus.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mainlyfats said:


> I grew up with a yellow Lotus in the garage. It was a 1970 Europa S2, custom-built LHD and picked up at the factory for a European tour by my parents. By the time I was 16 I was too tall to get in and use anything but the outsides of my shoes on the pedals. Not sure if I'd ever have a Sunday driver again, but if I did... no question: yellow Lotus.


Yep, one of the few advantages of being my height - no problem with sport and supercars. Those and fighter jets were tailor made for me.

Here is the current car project:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

A lot of awesome in this thread.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Not VRC at all but two more fun pics


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Three more of mine over the years*


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

My Hunter cruiser tucked away in my father in-law's AZ garage. He's a 567 Chevy guy, but just picked up this Nova II SS last fall.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Ooohhhhh that is NIIIIIICE!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CRAP! You guys have some great cars.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

2001, 480 horse.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Personally, I LOVE wagons. Nice one. I'm a little surprised nobody has/had a Woody.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I have a semi for that S4...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Personally, I LOVE wagons. Nice one. I'm a little surprised nobody has/had a Woody.


Too easy ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Eh hem.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

How'd you pull 480 out of that? Turbos? Juice?



Buddysnack said:


> 2001, 480 horse.
> View attachment 767697
> View attachment 767698
> View attachment 767699
> View attachment 767696


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd assume a 2001 had the 2.7 V6 twin turbo.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

And CCMDoc, I did wonder if you had a Lotus...now I know, cool.

after the WR quattro was:









and before: the one on the left


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

mik_git said:


> I'd assume a 2001 had the 2.7 V6 twin turbo.


You can get close to 320 with a chip.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

mik_git said:


> I'd assume a 2001 had the 2.7 V6 twin turbo.


Yeah, it has the 2.7 twin. I put on bigger turbos, fueling, meth injection...the list is so long it hurts. Unfortunately, I have to let this one go.

The B5 S4 is a serious monster. It's not uncommon for guys to get 700+ out of the engine.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Buddysnack said:


> Yeah, it has the 2.7 twin. I put on bigger turbos, fueling, meth injection...the list is so long it hurts. Unfortunately, I have to let this one go.
> 
> The B5 S4 is a serious monster. It's not uncommon for guys to get 700+ out of the engine.


I know were a few are in the 600 range. I'll post up some pics Monday of a monster VR being stuffed in a Quattro hatch.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Being from the south, Georgia originally, I grew up around convertible muscle cars that my dad owned: 69 442 Convert, 68 Firebird 400 Convert, 67 Corvette 427 Convert and a 66 GTO Convert. I wish I had phots on my computer but sadly don't. I have always had a convertible in my life because of that but all have been of the 4x4 variety. 
Here are some I have had:
1979 Scout II

1972 FJ40 Factory Soft Top



1972 Ford Bronco, 1980 FJ40 and a 1976 Fj40

2005 GTI with Stage II chip and Coil Overs-Used this for Auto Cross and track days

Current Project-1989 FJ62. It will be getting OME Full 2" lift with 33x9.50's plus other mods along the way.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mainlyfats said:


> I have a semi for that S4...


Samzies.


CCMDoc said:


> Too easy ...


Haha! Nice.



Buddysnack said:


> 2001, 480 horse.


Brodie attached to the top of that Avant...its too much! Classy set up you got goin' on there.



LARRYJO said:


> Being from the south, Georgia originally, I grew up around convertible muscle cars that my dad owned: 69 442 Convert, 68 Firebird 400 Convert, 67 Corvette 427 Convert and a 66 GTO Convert. I wish I had phots on my computer but sadly don't. I have always had a convertible in my life because of that but all have been of the 4x4 variety.
> Here are some I have had:
> 1979 Scout II
> FJ62


Killer Scout II. And I dig FJ60/62's. Look forward to seeing progress on that. I watched a couple come through eBay that were Japanese import RHD diesel high/sky tops and I was close to pullin' the trigger.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't remember for sure the car I posted that GOB liked but I think it was my 67 Cuda. Any way, heres a few more...had to scan these (pre digital). '67 427/475hp Camaro.. '72 Datsun
510, 180 horse inline L16..'72? Mazda 1200, slightly tweaked Datsun L16


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*'67 Cuda*

I think this is the one I posted that GOB mentioned....before I did anything too it and unfortunately after :-(. 383 Formula S Coupe, mildly built w/Manual shift Torqueflight.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yup! That's it. I love it Stan! Sweet!

Edit: except the crash. What happened? Were you okay?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> I don't remember for sure the car I posted that GOB liked but I think it was my 67 Cuda. Any way, heres a few more...had to scan these (pre digital). '67 427/475hp Camaro.. '72 Datsun
> 510, 180 horse inline L16..'72? Mazda 1200, slightly tweaked Datsun L16


I think I said it before, but the BRE style 510 with the Daisy wheels is awesome.



da'HOOV said:


> I think this is the one I posted that GOB mentioned....before I did anything too it and unfortunately after :-(. 383 Formula S Coupe, mildly built w/Manual shift Torqueflight.


Oh man...I don't think you posted pics of that wreck. That significant. You were in that and walked away?!


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

da'HOOV said:


> I think this is the one I posted that GOB mentioned....before I did anything too it and unfortunately after :-(. 383 Formula S Coupe, mildly built w/Manual shift Torqueflight.


Daaaaaaamn.

Nice to see you still kicking, having your arm around your girl keep the column out of your chest?

Nice wreck. :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I saw a freaky movie in high school called red asphalt. Those pics would fit in perfectly.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*My current ride...1999 Range Rover*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> I saw a freaky movie in high school called red asphalt. Those pics would fit in perfectly.


Welcome to my world ...
I can not watch movies like that or Texas Chainsaw Massacre etc ...

BTW - love this OT thread as obviously cars are another of my loves. Wish we could import open-bed, 4-door LandCruisers to the US. I am no fan of Toyota but those that are in the deserts of Africa - rock and roll baby!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> Yup! That's it. I love it Stan! Sweet!
> 
> Edit: except the crash. What happened? Were you okay?


Was I OK? Well it was 42 years ago and I'm still here ;-) I got run off the road 1/2 mile from my house, I suspect I floored it to avoid the other car (which fled the scene but anonymously reported the accident). Accident investigation estimated my speed as 70+. If I hadn't hit the stump in the foreground I would gone in a river :-( . Spent a week in intensive care, broke my left ankle (it makes a difference), my right wrist (also makes a difference) 3 ribs and had a brain concussion etc. etc.

Before the accident the only mark on the car was about an 18" key scratch on the side...after the only body part that was ok was the trunklid ..

The reason "left, right" was important? A month later I bought the Camaro with a 396, 4 speed....left ankle = clutch...right wrist = shifter...it was interesting driving it home.

It came from the factory with a 6 cylinder 3 speed on the column, was rebuilt to run B/Modified and basically never saw the street till I bought it. The sellers kept the race engine/trans. and dropped in a beater 396 and Muncie. It and was pretty much in that state when I started building it. It was my everyday transportation but my best 1/4 time was a 10.82. Easily ran all day in the 12s. I never changed the 4/11 gearing for better as I wanted it to stay streetable. It would still easily lift the front end 6".

I think the question is "AM I okay now?"


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh man...I don't think you posted pics of that wreck. That significant. You were in that and walked away?!





ARS said:


> having your arm around your girl keep the column out of your chest?


Rumpfy...Yes, I was the driver (thankfully alone) and no, I didn't exactly walked away. My left ankle was under the drivers seat and the transmission was 1/2 way under the passenger seat. 
If you look close (in the other post) you can see the fractured dashboard where my head hit.

ARS...no, I was going to see my girl and no, it didn't keep the column out of my chest and I've got a 4' scar to prove it.

The river was about 10 feet behind the Trooper and 20 feet down. I actually met the tow truck driver around 10 years later at a bar. We got talking, his eyes kinda went dark and he asked me to wait a minute. 
He went out to his truck and brought back in a notebook of accidents he had responded to. He showed me the listing for mine with the date, location and outcome. it said "Driver dead on scene" ... chilling!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Well. We're all happy you turned out okay. Really. What a wreck! You must be beefy and looked after by an angel because, crap, that accident would have killed most of us!

Do you have more car pics? Please look through boxes and find some! I bet you had a ton of classic cars.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> I actually met the tow truck driver around 10 years later at a bar. We got talking, his eyes kinda went dark and he asked me to wait a minute.
> He went out to his truck and brought back in a notebook of accidents he had responded to. He showed me the listing for mine with the date, location and outcome. it said "Driver dead on scene" ... chilling!


Now thats freaky. At least you could set the story straight! Cross out 'dead on scene' and replace it with...'inhibited taste in bikes'.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

OK, just a couple more. '73 Datsun PU, narrowed Chev 12 bolt rear, kitted 3 speed Auto & a 375 hp Chev LT1 ....73 Olds Cutlass, 455ci Auto, big & little wheelset, sweet cruiser...in the 
background a '69 Opel Rallye, bone stock but still cool. I always wanted to trick it out.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know what any of that means but they look cool! Especially the black one where babies come from.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*nova wagon*

1966 Chevy Nova Wagon


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

burritoguru said:


> 1966 Chevy Nova Wagon
> View attachment 768910


Had a 62 Nova Wagon...called it the "Super Nova"


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Classic car, well, classic ute, Australian style.









1954 Holden FJ Ute. My grandfather bought it new in December '54. Been in the family since new. Dad and I restored it about 20 years ago, full nut and bolt resto. All stock standard, well, the motor has been balanced and the sun visor is an optional extra.

Any more Aussie and it would have roo fur in the grille.

Grumps


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's sweet grumps.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Jeff.

Sorry it's not a better photo, you know, without the blanket.

A few people have offered to buy it. Those that wouldn't take "it's not for sale" are all now on a missing persons list.

It's an heirloom, and it has some of my knuckle flesh in the suspension.

Grumps


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> 1954 Holden FJ Ute.


One pic, half undressed?

You sir, are a tease of the highest order.....


----------



## knotslippin (May 3, 2009)

here are a couple of my weekend rides









1980 CJ5









1963 Bug


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

'77 F-150 Custom





Are these VRC yet?

'88 Cherokee



'94 Taurus SHO


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Did you name yourself after a Taurus?!!

It snows a lot, eh?


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Did you name yourself after a Taurus?!!
> 
> It snows a lot, eh?


Just a screen name I picked that was the car I was driving at the time. Never realized I'd still be using it so many years later 

I'm in the DC/Northern VA area so not a whole lot of snow...probably why it always seems like such a "Kodak moment"


----------



## davin550 (May 15, 2008)

Hmmmm.... classic car thread on a mountain bike forum... I should have guessed it would be mostly vintage off road vehicles. LOL


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

So my blue 57 Ford F-100 finally moved down the road. 

Replaced it with this.

1973 Mercedes 280 SEL. Barn find, sat for close to 20 years. 

15K original miles, pretty much showroom, has all the original bits and pieces, right down to a mint condition tool kit that was never even been used. 

Not sure if I feel like a diplomat, or James Bond, but I can't wait to get it rolling. 

Even has rain gutters, so I can run the Yakima rain gutter rack I have up in the rafters! Not sure if that's sacrilegious or not, but I'll figure it out.

Should have it on the road in a month or so.....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I love that Benz.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Me too. That would be a blast to ride. Does it have the really cool steering wheel? May be too late.

Do you have to replace all the electrical and rubber parts? What issues usually arise with a car that's been sitting for decades?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

But what is that green thing beside the Benz?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Reminds me of one of those BMW Isettas only squarish. Seems similar in design though -being 3 wheeled and all. :lol:


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

I would actually guess a garage-built electric car.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks, so stoked!

GOB, yep, that's my cockpit, right there, only white leather. My buddy I got it from went through it all, (he found it) full fluid systems flush, new tires, etc. 

All the electrical stuff, rubber, etc seems perfect. It was in a barn, but dry and stable environmentally. Upstate NY doesn't get wicked hot, no salt in our air, so other than birds droppings on the roof causing some decent pitting (bummer) it's just like the day it went in. Doctor owned it, drove it sparingly, died within a few years of purchasing it, and the family just put it up on blocks and forgot about it..... 

SSue, that is a 1984 Citi Commuter. Electric, made in the US. My buddy got the Benz from is a bit of a micro/oddball car freak Subaru 360's, Honda S600, Datsun 1600 and 2000's, and a good collection of other wild stuff....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> SSue, that is a 1984 Citi Commuter. Electric, made in the US.


You're supposed to drive those things on the road? Scary.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> You're supposed to drive those things on the road? Scary.


It's affectionately known as the electric cheese wedge in our biking group =

Yep, top speed is like 35, not a super choice for the expressway....

Citicar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Oops. Head on at 50mph. Other driver was in my lane. Pinky and ring finger on my right had still tingle 15 years later.

Not sure how Classic it was, but I know there are some old VW fans on here


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

This replaced the Scirocco for a while, until I got bored. I dig the old water coolers.


----------



## Gp.plus (Oct 31, 2012)

That Merc is awesome.. And I love those mkII scirocco's, especially with a set of euro bumpers on them.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

:nono:


Boy named SSue said:


> But what is that green thing beside the Benz?


Vanguard Citicar??

Edit: oops, didn't see last page...


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

IF52 how did you like that 944? I've been looking at those online lately and they seem pretty cool


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

*My 1965 Stingray...*

Here's one of my favorite cars, my 1965 Stingray roadster-I put a really hot cam in it and it was a blast to drive-but, at 8 MPG, kinda expensive...


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

*My 1955 Speedster*

Here is another of my favorite cars. I restored it in the late 70's-took about 4 years-wish I still had it!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

FairfaxPat said:


> Here is another of my favorite cars. I restored it in the late 70's-took about 4 years-wish I still had it!


haha...awesome! Almost looks like you're sitting in one of those little pedal cars. 

And love the Stingray...that car just says "get outta my way or I'm gonna beat your *$#"


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

It was actually a 1988 924S, which was for all intents and purposed a 924 body with a 2.5L 8V 944 motor in it. But to answer you question, I liked it a lot. Handled like it was on rails as the saying goes. Koni yellows all around and GC coilover kit up front. Slightly heavier springs and larger T-bars, 951S sway bars. 

Would love to have had more power, but not much you can do to the 8V NA motors, so I made the car lighter instead. Factory delete kit for the AC, manual steering, manual windows, manual sunroof, Momo seats, removed the hatch release motor, no rear wiper, etc. I had a set of NOS euro bumpers but never got around to installing them. I think all told about 200lbs lighter than stock.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Future classic...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

sho220 said:


> Future classic...


For some reason it reminds me of the current Nissan Z's. Nice looking car.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

sho220 said:


> Future classic...


Fantastic choice! We finally got one at the office for a week at the end of last year, so I got to drive it a bit - very satisfying.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not too keen that they look so similar to the BRZ. They didn't even try and make it different looking. Both seem a bit underpowered ya?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not too keen that they look so similar to the BRZ. They didn't even try and make it different looking. Both seem a bit underpowered ya?


Weren't these co-developed with Subaru?

edit: The BRZ isn't even AWD, wtf Subaru?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> Weren't these co-developed with Subaru?
> 
> edit: The BRZ isn't even AWD, wtf Subaru?


I'd say so.










vs


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

*1959 Mercedes 220S Ponton*

This was a sleeper I built about 30 years ago-it has a '63 327 out of a Vette with a 2 speed powerglide auto.-also upgraded to 15 inch wheels and big tires-was geared to go about 120 and it did low 13's at 108+ at the Wednesday drags at Sears at the time...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

FairfaxPat said:


> This was a sleeper I built about 30 years ago-it has a '63 327 out of a Vette with a 2 speed powerglide auto.-also upgraded to 15 inch wheels and big tires-was geared to go about 120 and it did low 13's at 108+ at the Wednesday drags at Sears at the time...


Sweet!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Pat,

My favorite part of your pictures is how happy you look in all of them. Big fat grins.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool old cars do that to me!


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey I had a few of those when I was at college. Looks like the 220SE higher end model. I had a 4 door, a coupe and a convertible. Fun cars...classy interior all wood and leather...The only modification I made was, I had a cactus growing in the ashtray on the top of dash...well it was the 70's after all. 



FairfaxPat said:


> This was a sleeper I built about 30 years ago-it has a '63 327 out of a Vette with a 2 speed powerglide auto.-also upgraded to 15 inch wheels and big tires-was geared to go about 120 and it did low 13's at 108+ at the Wednesday drags at Sears at the time...


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Not too keen that they look so similar to the BRZ. They didn't even try and make it different looking. Both seem a bit underpowered ya?


They are a bit underpowered stock in my opinion, but it doesn't take much to give it a little boost. Exhaust and a drop-in filter helped quit a bit and a tune, short of F/I, should be just the ticket!



cegrover said:


> Fantastic choice! We finally got one at the office for a week at the end of last year, so I got to drive it a bit - very satisfying.


I've had it since June and I still can't drive it without smiling. 



Boy named SSue said:


> Weren't these co-developed with Subaru?
> 
> edit: The BRZ isn't even AWD, wtf Subaru?


Co-developed with Subaru, built in one of Subaru's Fuji plants. Most of it is suby, other than the engines direct injection system and a few other bits. And no awd...which is fine with me...I'm all about the beauty of rear-wheel drive.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

At least they kept it a boxxer.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Great thread! Some super cars posted here!

My father worked at General Motors for his entire career and even though that was his vocation, his avocation was restoring and modifying automobiles. He was an incredibly talented fabricator, engineer, welder and mechanic. This dates all the way back to 1959 when at 18 years of age he got his first car, a 1940 Ford, and turned it into a hot rod:










He died just about a year ago and with his passing, I inherited several of his vehicles. One of his favorites was his 1974 Porsche 914. In the mid 1980s, he thought it would be pretty cool to perform a V8 conversion. I spent countless hours in his garage working on this project. It was a major undertaking as it required adding a cooling system. He also added the fender flares as well as a 911 suspension. He finished it in 1991 and was very proud of it. I always thought it was pretty cool but I have a cousin, who is like a brother to me, who really loves this car. I decided to gift it to him and he recently had it shipped out to Arizona. He brought it to a place that specialized in 914 V8 conversions and had a new cooling system put in as well as updating some of the engine. A lot has changed in 20 years since the car was completed!

Here's me and my Dad during the build process (maybe 1989):










Here it is completed in 1991:










Getting some sun waiting for the transport truck in front of my Dad's house on Cape Cod:










New home in Arizona:



















Getting some updates:




























My cousin picked it up on Friday and the car looks and runs great. He's looking for some Fuchs wheels at the moment and that will really make the car look pretty sweet.

Oh, and yeah, that's a 1967 Chevrolet Corvette 427/4-speed. Sex on wheels&#8230;..



















P.S. The bay on the right in garage in the background has a lift. My father added the third bay in 2001 and specifically designed the garage to accept the lift. I was one lucky guy to have such a great resource for working on my own cars (I'm on car #30).


----------



## mbkot (Oct 5, 2009)

*Bmw z1*

Here is 1 for the classic car section. 1992 BMW Z1. Since 2005 (i think) it can be legally imported to the US under a classic car limit of 2500mi/year. A total of 8000 were built.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

a 1972 bmw 2002 tii sits in my garage awaiting its new chevy small block heart. i also race a 1988 bmw spec e30 racecar with nasaproracing. neither of them are all that pretty at the moment, but i'll get some pics up anyway.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

s4gobabygo said:


> a 1972 bmw 2002 tii sits in my garage awaiting its new chevy small block heart. i also race a 1988 bmw spec e30 racecar with nasaproracing. neither of them are all that pretty at the moment, but i'll get some pics up anyway.


Cool, I've had an e10 and an e30. Great cars. How much weight will the small block add to the front of the 2002?


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> Cool, I've had an e10 and an e30. Great cars. How much weight will the small block add to the front of the 2002?


nice! it will add "some" weight 

still deciding between fender flares and tubbing it in the rear, but either way the 205's in the back won't be adequate! it won't likely see any track time... just some innocent hooning. here's a couple pics of it as it is.

i'm also heading out to the track in a couple hours for a long weekend with the spec e30 racecar. i'll snap a couple pics of that one too.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

p.c. transportation: '89 535i


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

My first car was a 1960 Buick LeSabre hardtop. I bought it in 1982 when I was 15 years old in Bakersfield, CA from an old guy that had bought it new. 60k miles, all original, the only thing we did to it was replace the carpet, front seat coverings, and rebuild the drum brakes. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of it, but it looked almost exactly like this one, just replace the convertible top with a white hardtop:









In 1985, my mom talked me into selling it because it was "too old and got bad gas mileage" (gas was a buck a gallon). Almost immediately after selling I regretted it, so to get even with my mom I bought this thing, a 1964 Beetle that had been partially converted to a Baja Bug. The body work was already done, I did the suspension myself, but other than having a stinger tailpipe the engine was a stock 1300. Trailered it out to the desert on the weekends, drove it around town when I wasn't on my motorcycle (a 1975 Honda 350 Four), and eventually sold it for more than I paid for it (around $400 if I remember right).









After the bug, I had a 1963 LeSabre with a Wildcat 445 engine (445 lb-ft of torque, 401 cu in), in 1988 when I was in the Air Force stationed in Hawaii I bought a '75 Olds Delta 88 (455 cu in Rocket V8) that was a retired Army staff car, and in the 90's I owned an '84 Jeep CJ7, but otherwise all of my cars have been from the 1990's or later. There are a list of cars that I want (early 70's Nova SS, Roadrunner, an FJ40) but until I finally get settled in a house with room to build a shop I have to keep dreaming.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> I grew up with a yellow Lotus in the garage. It was a 1970 Europa S2, custom-built LHD and picked up at the factory for a European tour by my parents. By the time I was 16 I was too tall to get in and use anything but the outsides of my shoes on the pedals. Not sure if I'd ever have a Sunday driver again, but if I did... no question: yellow Lotus.


Said yellow Lotus.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is my latest project, car No. 175-my 1962 V8 powered Jag-need to paint it yet...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Not so much to show off the car, but a film maker from Hollywood contacted me a week or so ago, they needed a 4 door, early 70's sedan, appropriate for an upper middle class family.

Agreed to rent them my 1972 Mercedes 280 SEL, and it's featured prominently in their haunted house indie film they are shooting in out area right now. 

I got a few screening shots of it the other day. and I have to say, between the car, and the house they are using, it looks pretty damn haunting....

So cool!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Not sure what car jack nickolson drove in the Witches of Eastwick but I remember loving it and the steering wheel. Great car, MCS!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Not sure what car jack nickolson drove in the Witches of Eastwick but I remember loving it and the steering wheel. Great car, MCS!


Thanks! It's been fun to drive around, feel like such a pimp. :yesnod:

I equate it to a mahogany Chris Craft for the road.....

Jack's was a '72 600 LWB, near as I can tell, same car, just stretched for limo duties.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

s4gobabygo said:


> nice! it will add "some" weight
> 
> still deciding between fender flares and tubbing it in the rear, but either way the 205's in the back won't be adequate! it won't likely see any track time... just some innocent hooning. here's a couple pics of it as it is.
> 
> i'm also heading out to the track in a couple hours for a long weekend with the spec e30 racecar. i'll snap a couple pics of that one too.


I love these things. My favourite BMW.. just second to an eighties cabriolet.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Anybody in Houston?

Rare cars to be auctioned without reserve in Houston - Top Down Auto Blog


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I finally tracked down a near-replica of my first car! My old one had a 302, but this has a 351 with four-barrel. This was originally a four-speed, but someone installed an auto along the way. It'll go back eventually. I'll also address the steering wheel and wheels at some point, but these Centerlines were exactly what I wanted in the 80s!

More info here: Oddimotive: The Oddimotive Fleet has a new addition!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hubba bubba!


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool Vanagon also! I want mine back!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Tinsmithing*

Not sure if that is the spelling of the art of sheet metal repair? In my travels for vintage bikes you meet a lot of interesting people to say the least. One of my hunts took me to a weird address in an area I never new existed down by river where these huge barns/chicken coops had been converted to storage lockers. There were people living in the spaces. Some were out side their lockers cooking food on makeshift bbq's. Ya weird day. When I arrived I meet my contact and he took me around to his various lockers stuffed full of absolute crap. On our back we went thru a barn that had this custom half finished old coup does anyone know what it is or was? It would be a cool car to see on the road.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I am not much of a car enthusiast but it looks like a Buick Roadmaster, albeit one that has been altered.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Holy teardrops! thanks for shedding light on that


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That car has a sordid history. It was repainted. The top was chopped. Raced. I think wrecked. Someone just restored it though.


girlonbike said:


> Hubba bubba!
> 
> View attachment 944428


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

jeff said:


> That car has a sordid history.


Not unlike Steve himself.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Somebody chopped off the top of a Ferrari?!


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

jeff said:


> That car has a sordid history. It was repainted. The top was chopped. Raced. I think wrecked. Someone just restored it though.


You may be thinking of another car. That car was in pretty good shape., certainly not chopped, raced or wrecked. There were more suitable racers in the McQueen garage. Steve had issues with oil consumption and a smokey motor which was never resolved on that car- a gift from his first wife. He had the jacking points on the rockers slightly modified, but that apart it survived unmolested in its original state until a few years back. Then some jerk had it over restored to 'Pebble Beach' standards. Took away the original paint, and the original leather. Took away all the patina and every trace of McQueen. Such a shame as the car was still to many eyes perfect.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

60 Vintage Cars Found In French Farm Garage After 50 Years Are Worth At Least £12 Million | DeMilked

Not sure if anyone else on the thread has seen this but it is truly some amazing stuff to behold. I cannot even imagine what some of it is going to look like restored. A whole lot of good steel in here.......


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

datmony said:


> 60 Vintage Cars Found In French Farm Garage After 50 Years Are Worth At Least £12 Million | DeMilked
> 
> Not sure if anyone else on the thread has seen this but it is truly some amazing stuff to behold. I cannot even imagine what some of it is going to look like restored. A whole lot of good steel in here.......


Along that same line: An Abandoned Warehouse Full Of Priceless Cars In Portugal


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It was this 275 I was thinking of. It replaced his NART that was wrecked. 1967 Ferrari 275 GTB/4 by Scaglietti | Monterey 2014 | RM AUCTIONS QUOTE=Dr S;11627935] You may be thinking of another car. That car was in pretty good shape., certainly not chopped, raced or wrecked. There were more suitable racers in the McQueen garage. Steve had issues with oil consumption and a smokey motor which was never resolved on that car- a gift from his first wife. He had the jacking points on the rockers slightly modified, but that apart it survived unmolested in its original state until a few years back. Then some jerk had it over restored to 'Pebble Beach' standards. Took away the original paint, and the original leather. Took away all the patina and every trace of McQueen. Such a shame as the car was still to many eyes perfect.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Double posting this one, Thanx for the headsup Datmony,
The prize of the collection, though, a Ferrari 250GT SWB California Spider, was left in a garage and is in relatively good condition despite spending decades buried under piles of magazines.
Amazing collection of 60 classic cars uncovered after four decad - KTVU -


----------

